# [SUCHE] DVD Brenner Bauart: Sllimline



## NetteMann (29. Juni 2008)

Ich suche nen Slimeline DVD Brenner der CDs schneller als 26fach brennen kann


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2008)

http://www.alternate.de/html/highli...1011&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Laufwerke&l2=DVD-Brenner&
IDE oder SATA Auswählen, da sind insgesamt 12 Modelle vorhanden.


----------



## NetteMann (29. Juni 2008)

alle nur mit 24 muss SATA sein


----------



## _Lupo_ (30. Juni 2008)

NetteMann hat gesagt.:


> alle nur mit 24 muss SATA sein


Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung oder was? =)


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2008)

NetteMann hat gesagt.:


> alle nur mit 24 muss SATA sein



Bitte schreibe komplette, verständliche Sätze.
Ich weis nicht was du jetzt willst. Also ich meine ich verstehe den "Satz" nicht.
Es gibt nicht besonder viele Geräte auf dem Markt für Endkunden.
Wozu muss es 24 fach sein?
16 Fach benötigt beriets nur 5 Minuten für eine CD...


----------



## NetteMann (30. Juni 2008)

Bei dem perfekten Online Katalog Alternate sind alle Brenner mit 24 fach CD brennen ausgezeichnet und der Brenner muss nen SATA Anschluss besitzen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht genau was du nun sagen willst?
SATA und IDE kann man auswählen in der Navi, oder geb "slimline" in die Suche ein.
Es gibt wie gesagt nicht viele Geräte für Endkunden, wozu MUSS es 26 Fach sein ?


----------



## NetteMann (1. Juli 2008)

schneller als 26 fach


----------



## _Lupo_ (3. Juli 2008)

Ein CD-Brenner >24fach ist zwar total sinnlos, aber dann such mal weiter.


----------

